# BURL WALNUT SLABS



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

I have sequential burl slabs for sale

size 45×24x2-2.5

price 17brdft wet

price 20brdft dry

thankyou
msb


----------



## tshoney (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you still have them available?


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

yes, I have burl but different pieces


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

And what are the different prices?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## tshoney (Oct 19, 2012)

What size of slabs do you have?


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

i have a few that are approx 2.5ft x 3ft real nice color and are 2.5 plus inches thick , questions just email [email protected]


----------

